
Tech World in 52 Cards – Poker Deck about the Tech/Startup World - minh_phan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thedentmakers/the-dentmakers-deck
======
minh_phan
Hi everyone!

We're some broke guys from a corner of South East Asia, working on a startup.
And as every founder who struggles to survive, we gotta find ways to make it
through.

So here we are, a deck with simple designs, concise quotes but we've poured
all of our hearts into this. We hope it could serve as a daily dose of
inspiration and determination for anyone out there who are working hard and
dreaming big dreams.

Learn more about the deck and help us bootstrapping our scrappy startup dream
at [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thedentmakers/the-
dentm...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thedentmakers/the-dentmakers-
deck?ref=1u58xx)

Thanks for checking us out and have a great day! Minh Phan

